# Code for interior basement door swing?



## BIG Johnson (Apr 9, 2017)

Mike Milam said:


> My current house was built in 2003 and the basement door swings out rather than in. I have had two other homes over the years and both basement doors swung in. Did code change somewhere along the way? The other two homes I had were built in 1959 and 1965.



If it's an interior door, how does it swing out?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Exterior door?
If so there is no code as to which way it swings for residential, just commercial that should be outswing so people do not end up piling up against the back side of the door in a fire trying to get out.
An out swing saves living space on the inside of the room and when the wind blows it pushes the door tighter against the seals.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

If your basement door is directly at the top of the stairs, it should open out. Opening in over a downward stair set is dangerous and also a code violation unless you have landing.
You can not be opening in and stepping down simultaneously.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

Yodaman said:


> If your basement door is directly at the top of the stairs, it should open out. Opening in over a downward stair set is dangerous and also a code violation unless you have landing.
> You can not be opening in and stepping down simultaneously.


That was the answer I was looking for. I guess the code changed at some point. I just didn't know when. Neither of my last two houses were this way. This is the door at the top of the steps to the basement. When I finished the basement I replaced the solid door at the top of the steps with a 15 lite door. It makes me feel like it's more part of the house rather than the solid door.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

BIG Johnson said:


> If it's an interior door, how does it swing out?




Like so.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

My last house basement door. The open door is to the basement/lower level. No landing.


----------

